# RealD 3-D



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

The holiday release of Beowulf is being offered in the traditional 35mm projection format, IMAX wrap-around screen technology, and in a relatively new 3-dimensional format from RealD. See movie review: 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/movies-tv-shows-hollywood/7623-beowulf-3d.html

Tim Burton's "The Nightmare Before Christmas" (2006), and Disney's "Meet the Robinsons" (2007) led the way to the most recent major motion picture exhibit of this technology. Many traditionalists will scoff and downplay it as gimmick. Disney and Pixar have gone way beyond "cartoons" in their use of animation, and we may be seeing the beginning of an interesting movie-going experience. Gone are the red and blue shadowed pieces of shark shrapnel flying across the screen in Jaws III 3D. Irrespective of its cinematographic value, it's hard to argue the technical achievement and possibilities it could bring to at least a portion big screen releases in the future. RealD is planning the release of "Journey" in July 2008, a retelling of Jules Verne's "Journey to the Center of the Earth" starring Brendan Fraser. It will be the first real-life action film shot in RealD 3D.

What do you think? 
 Wave of the future, 
cool technology, 
passing fad, 
nice try but no dice, or
nothing more than gimmick.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

What if you could experience RealD 3D at home through HD-DVD or Blu-Ray?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If they could get it into the home it would be interesting to give it a shot.


----------

